# Es suficiente un transformador de 24 volt a 12 vol de un camion para instalar ..



## killo (Mar 15, 2009)

es suficiente un transformador de 24 volt a 12 vol de un camion para instalar una etapa de potencia para subwoofer


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

Depende de muchas, principalmente la potencia de salida que quieres obtener...

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 16, 2009)

Por ningun motivo conectes un transformador a la bateria de 24 volts ya que el transformador trabaja con voltajes alternos o pulsantes y la bateria del camion es voltaje continuo .....si lo conetas es un corto circuito y quemaras el transformador y el cableado del camion
Si quiers bajar el voltage utiliza un regulador de voltaje como el LM 350k o el LM 338k


----------

